# Dipstick level



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

Dipstick by *MANU01*, on Flickr 

It' s within normal range, but I'd like to add, how much should I add? (Roughly) 

I have the following: 

 
Castrol SLX VW507 by *MANU01*, on Flickr


----------



## maceocc2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Depends on the car, some cars take more oil than others, I'd say add in half a litre and check the level again.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

maceocc2 said:


> Depends on the car, some cars take more oil than others, I'd say add in half a litre and check the level again.


 Yeah, do it slow, even 1/4 of the bottle at a time. Put it in, let it sit for 5 mins, check the level. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

same here, add little and check.

but...

for me thats the perfect level, on top of the middle circle.

The manual says: You can add til the top max level, but never overfill.

Yes you can add, but the engine needs the perfect level, dont overfil and no need to add.

Only add to the max line if you are going to a high miles trip just to be on the safe side.

also carry your oil well sealed in your trunk.


----------

